# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 ECS Wheel Spacers



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

ECS Tuning lets you boost your A6's stance down the road with a 20mm monster offset, or tweak a little to fit your brake kit with a 5mm offset adjustment.

Choose from our huge inventory of hub centric spacers in thicknesses sure to match your car, your wheels, and your shopping budget.

All spacers are corrosion-protected anodized aluminum; Spacers above 8mm contain a raised centering collar to maintain hub-centricity.

Kits with matching lug bolts are recommended - bolt size must always be appropriate for the spacer width being added.


*The Space Between*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 (2005-2011)

Be sure to check out our -----> _Installation PDF_ <-----

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

